# Spsp today



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Controlled chaos today at spsp. I think all quit jobs and school just to go there. I will say one thing......NEVER leave your gps or cell phone elsewhere when lost. Get this....I got so lost, I ended up 15 miles from where I am staying. For the fish..............count is ten (10) all rock, and NO cows, But fat females were caught and returned safely. Range of sizes were 18-30 inch at most. Most action occcured between 4- and dark. By the way, night vision is being used to observe fisherman, and now they come out on ATV's. It was a halloween kind of day for me. Bittersweet day at the most. Thunder did arrive at nightfall, and had to leave (not forcefully).


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Great report!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice! Can't wait to go.....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks for the report..


----------



## Dboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Can I ask, what bait were you using?


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

nice report


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the report BayFisher. Thinking I might go myself either this week or next.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I guess the trick to catching 10 normally keepable rock at SPSP is not to bring a camera.


----------



## Sins4u33 (Sep 16, 2011)

Good report.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

BLOODWORMS ONLY is what was used in fishing for and catching stripers. I call it "Rock Candy." Like sweets and addicted individuals, love it, so do stripers the most. They dont care for sweets or addictions, but they are hooked everytime.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

SPSP REPORT AGAIN.Yes, probably for the last time for the next 30 days of which I need to finalize a certificate to add to my degree. Today was toasty (first time in 3 weeks), no wind, and the water was totally FLATLINED all day (slack), almost a sheet of glass. Catch and released 18 stripers, and one catfish at 24 inches. That tells me the salinity of water is low. BY THE WAY, everyone showed up today, wherein for the last 3 weeks have not. It was almost wall to wall fisher persons. In case there is doubt, many others were there seeing my hookups, and I seeing theirs. A few many P&S members were there, all showed up today. It was like opening day, halloween, summer, and spring all mixed in one. Very warm! almost hot. No pictures, but many eyes, and memories around us.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

It is nice to hear report of fishing being caught but I'm worry about opening day. With this kind of warm weather, the stripers might be gone by 4/20.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

All I can say Lenoard is you need to learn how land fish better. Lifting them up the rod and dangleing them there in mid air while you try to put your rod back into the rod holder is not very health for the fish.

And it was not wall to wall people....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I usually just toss a sinker with no hook, so that I hurt no fish. Also, I walk very softly over the sand as not to murder any ants.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Orest said:


> All I can say Lenoard is you need to learn how land fish better. Lifting them up the rod and dangleing them there in mid air while you try to put your rod back into the rod holder is not very health for the fish.
> 
> And it was not wall to wall people....


When I have advice like this, I send it in a PM. That way, the other member doesn't have to face embarrassment and might actually listen to what I have to say.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Nice to see Leonard and Orest are becoming friends. I love you both.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

From yesterday 

http://youtu.be/CkYk9anxU3o


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Metro, tell your boy he needs to use Circle hooks... 1. because it's the rule during catch and release.. 2. It's just a good ideal during C&R so they don't swallow the hook.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

We all used circle hooks. That was either a 5/0 or 6/0 hook.

I used a 4/0. Luckily mine didnt swallow it...


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Kwesi rest assured that it was a circle hook. Snelled it myself


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

nevermind


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

oh ok.. My Bad... 

Good to see you guys out enjoying the beach....


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

No worries man... I play by the book. I ain't got time to fool around with the DNR! LOL And for all that may be wondering the reference to White Perch was a joke referring to the size of the Striper I caught... NOT as an excuse to use for the DNR... just a little jesting among friends.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

at least you caught something. I went fishing at a certain lake in VA for stripers last night and didn't catch a thing.


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the report and also nice video.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

like the vid it was funny


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL im glad i was on my way out so my mugshot wasnt on camera. the poor little guy, ive been using 3/0 CHs and all have been hooked in the corner of the mouth so far about 1 in 10 will get gut hooked using C hooks


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Every fish I caught was returned alive. If I let someone elses opinion bother me, especially when fishing, I give that person the power to ruin my love for fishing, and unless someone in here is DNR police, they should keep it shut and mind thier own affairs.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Today I started at Matapeake, where the water was flatlined and no one was there but me. Nothing was caught, Then I went back over the bridge, and went to SPSP where the chilly winds came back and surf was finally up again. I got there at 4 oclock, and as I got there, others were in full swing with larger rock being caught. I managed to catch about 8 rock today, and no catfish, BUT...................Got that 39 incher I have been dreaming of for a while.I did managed about 4 more dinks at nightfall and it all turned off. I may post a pic if I can. By the way, as I lifted the fish, I didnt have a wetsuit to was it off, so have at it with other observations, and enjoy fishing while you can, and when you can.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Here you go Leonard:










BTW, that was FAT!!!! Congrats.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)




----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Thank you for helping me through that today, and for the proper release from the catch. I dont think its a violation to have sand on the fish, as long as I didnt dry ground the sand into the fish, which I did not. The last part of this message was not directed at you dear sir for helping me. The next post shows all the pics. click to enlarge them.


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

Wow! Congrats BAYFISHER! You've given me hope!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Congrats on the Catch.....


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Mytmouse after watching that video i realize i know you! My aunt & uncle are the dauhgtey's! We used to play basketball together as kids in our drive way! If i'm not mistaken you have a younger brother by the name of tim! Are your parents the cobbs (very nice ppl) if so let me know! Just wondering you look very familiar! By the way my name is dominic, if that ring any bells! If it is you do you still have that off jump shot lol :d hey tight lines guys and go get them!:d


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats on that nice fish bayfisher! I have heard over and over again if you put your time in you get results, i just dont have that much time i only fish for meat unless its a species thats not native to ours bay and back rivers i will buy! if i can catch'em i will not buy'em! i KNOW GUYS what about the sport and the fun, well the fun for me is when i'm cleaning them, cooking them, and putting them in my belly! go get them guys!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice catch Bayfisher!


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Way to go Leonard. Nice catch.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> Mytmouse after watching that video i realize i know you! My aunt & uncle are the dauhgtey's! We used to play basketball together as kids in our drive way! If i'm not mistaken you have a younger brother by the name of tim! Are your parents the cobbs (very nice ppl) if so let me know! Just wondering you look very familiar! By the way my name is dominic, if that ring any bells! If it is you do you still have that off jump shot lol :d hey tight lines guys and go get them!:d


LOL yeah thats me! I remember you... But my jumper game has always been on point!  LOL We'll have to hookup sometime on the water...

WTG Bayfisher! Thats how you silence the critics!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

way to go! nice fish!!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Congrats. I was over to your left dancing around the snag monster.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

French said:


> Congrats. I was over to your left dancing around the snag monster.


 I'm struggling to imagine French dancing...how you been?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Rest assured, for my fishing for over 40 years since I was 14, and having fished SPSP for over 15 years, I have safely returned all happy and healthy striped bass, whether it was C&R or trophy season. I dont even keep what I catch, when its permitted. It just saddens me, that a fellow veteran here would state such a thing and to me, unprovoked. Never has that been allegated, or even said in public.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

*FRIDAY Morning*

Fished from 12:30 AM to 6:30 Am with the whole beach to myself . I caught only two perch, and hooked one HOG that I fought over 14 mins thinking "my god how far did you cast this B****" until it broke my line at the end. (I was at the beach alone so I proceeded to scream every cuss word along with making up new cuss words opcorn: for the next 10 mins while my arms burned) About 5 Mins into the fight I had already named her (facepalm) Still got a whole bag and a half of bloods I'm coming for that fishes neck possibly SUN.. Outside of that was a lil chilly but nothing I couldn't handle, winds was at about 8 mph but was good to be back out.. By the way I brought a ski bag for my poles (lil bigger than I thought but it works), so if you see a young bald head black dude with what kinda looks like a bodybag on the sand say wassup..


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> I'm struggling to imagine French dancing...how you been?


I am dancing. Hit SPSP again today with Huntman, Tuna, and Mrs. French. And we pulled a skunker except for one baby schoolie


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Great Report!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice catch! Very nice report


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> I'm struggling to imagine French dancing...how you been?


 hehe.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

catman said:


> I guess the trick to catching 10 normally keepable rock at SPSP is not to bring a camera.


HAHAHAHAH good one Catman


----------

